# Take a look at my web site :)



## RadekLorenc (Dec 4, 2005)

Hello!

I'm new at this forum 
Take a look at my web site:
www.pempol.republika.pl

Radek


----------



## Rob (Dec 5, 2005)

Content warning: Not work safe boys and girls.


----------



## meg27 (Dec 5, 2005)

ahhhh! wish i'd read that first!


----------



## Rob (Dec 5, 2005)

Erm yeah. I didn't look terribly clever in the office too.

Rob


----------

